# Epson 3020e - Image Issues



## hopsandmalt (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the home projector realm. Last night I set up my screen and projector. My projector is an Epson 3020e. My screen is a 100inch from Elite Screens. I am using the wireless HDMI.

When I watch anything I get the following diagonal lines from upper right to lower left. Is there a way to eliminate those as my projector home theater experience is going to be very short and I will go back to my 55inch LCD. Thank you for your time. Andrew 

Here is a photo of the lines.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What's the source and how is everything hooked up?


----------



## hopsandmalt (Oct 30, 2013)

Sir, Thank you for asking. I have all of my devices going to my receiver. Basically, a PS3, XBOX 360 and my Verizon FIOS cable box. All of these plug in via HDMI to my receiver and then I have a HDMI out cable that runs to the 3020e wireless HDMI box. That then transmits a signal to the projector for display. The source above is my Xbox 360 but the lines are persistent through all sources.

Thank you again for your time.

V/r,

Andrew


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It could be some sort of wireless interference. Run a HDMI cable directly to the pj and see if those lines disappear. I've seen this type of issue before but it was related to connections. You said it happens with all sources which rules that out and makes me think it's some sort of wireless interference. 

If it is some sort of wireless interference, I'd have no idea how to fix it.


----------

